
On the Impact of Programming Languages on Code Quality (2019) - mpweiher
https://2019.splashcon.org/details/splash-2019-oopsla/75/On-the-Impact-of-Programming-Languages-on-Code-Quality
======
ahuth
TL;DR - the authors of this paper
([http://janvitek.org/pubs/toplas19.pdf](http://janvitek.org/pubs/toplas19.pdf))
tried for 6 months to replicate the results of previous research that showed
certain programming languages were associated with fewer defects. They could
not replicate the results (or I guess only replicate very small differences in
outcomes), and identified numerous statistical and methodological (is that a
word?) issues with the previous results.

What's really interesting for me is the in-depth discussion about why the
previous results could not be replicated, and best practices for moving
forward to achieve reproducible results in general with this kind of research.

